# Please support the Patreon for Isaac Baranoff's Horndog comics (stoner/sci-fi/horror/romantic/dark comedy)



## HorndogNation (Nov 5, 2020)

https://Patreon.com/HorndogNation




_Horndog_ is the most successful underground comic book in America, a groundbreaking and pioneering genre-twisting furry/dark romantic comedy/horror/sci-fi/stoner satire comic telling the serialized story of pot dealer Bob the Dog, his black cat girlfriend Charlene Kat and their friends Tommy the Rat, Freddy the Rabbit and Leonard the Cat as they encounter supernatural and extraterrestrial elements, and satirical depictions of pop culture, social and political trends and try to avoid being busted by the cops. However, nearly all of the original comics pages drawn by Isaac Baranoff were destroyed and cannot be republished. In order to produce reprints of the original comics, they need to be redrawn. But Baranoff has carpal tunnel syndrome and cannot redraw them himself due to physical illness, so the plan is to have Robbie Allen aka Pembroke W. Korgi (Da Pukas) redraw every page from the original series.

$10-a-month Patreon subscribers will receive high resolution digital copies of each page, seeing them before the general public does. The money will be going to Robbie Allen exclusively as payment for work on the series, and Isaac Baranoff will not make any profit off the Patreon subscriptions. The only profits Baranoff will receive will be from the eventual nationwide release of the comics through Amazon and comic book stores across America.

Funny Animal Entertainment will re-release the comic book series as published from 2003 until 2014 with Robbie Allen's redrawn pages, and a trade paperback series will be produced with additional material not in the individual issues. The individual issues will be priced at around $5-6 per 30 lafe issue with black and white interiors and the trade paperbacks will cost around $15 per 420 page book. PLEASE support this Patreon. Robbie Allen is a great artist and this is a great comic that from 2003 to 2014 did many things story and stylistic wise that preceded popular cartoons like Rick and Morty, Bojack Horseman, Zootopia, Beastars and more.

SUPPORT ISAAC BARANOFF'S HORNDOG COMICS ON PATREON!


----------



## HorndogNation (Nov 6, 2020)

This is the first comic from 2003, newly redrawn by Robbie Allen (Pembroke W. Korgi)


----------



## HorndogNation (Nov 11, 2020)

Cover of a reboot issue from 2018.


----------



## HorndogNation (Nov 17, 2020)

This is an AMAZING deal for the content you're getting. Only $10 a month. Seriously, you can't lose.


----------



## HorndogNation (Dec 15, 2020)

Support the $10 tier on Patreon and get the uncensored exclusive version of this comic!


----------

